# Fox River Resort - 'No more tent camping'



## Leturno (Jan 31, 2006)

Hi all,

I am still doing research on this but we have found out that Fox River Resort will no longer allow tent camping. My wife phoned the resort today to confirm this and they did confirm saying that it was a corporate decision. At this point I do not know if this effects other Silverleaf resorts that have camping.

If anybody else has more information please let me know.

Scott


----------



## Melynny (Feb 6, 2006)

My Dh had an extended stay at Fox River while he was working in the area.  I do have to say, there were quite a few tent campers there.  BUT a couple of times, they were teenage boys who were dropped off at the resort for the weekend and were left to camp by themselves.  I would think this is a liability decision.


----------



## Leturno (Feb 7, 2006)

Melynny said:
			
		

> My Dh had an extended stay at Fox River while he was working in the area.  I do have to say, there were quite a few tent campers there.  BUT a couple of times, they were teenage boys who were dropped off at the resort for the weekend and were left to camp by themselves.  I would think this is a liability decision.



Melynny,

If that were true that would be a management & parental problem, children are not allowed as guests at the resort unsupervised. If so, someone could get a condo with Bonus time and drop their kids off for a couple of days unsupervised, so they wouldn't need a tent. Both instances would be crazy and neglect and both would not be allowed. 
I have heard similar critism of other resorts, that children are left to fend for themselves. One time someone criticized Christmas Mountain that people would drop off their kids to hack for free on the golf course for half a day un-supervised. 
The one time I camped there I not only had to register all campsites but security came to our campsite and verified my ownership and our reservation. 
None of this explains why tent campers were band from the campground. 
According to the resort there was some sort of 'incident' last year and they made the decision then not to allow any more tent campers. So it happened last season and they just never informed the owners. As soon as I find out what that is I will let you know.

Scott 
[Edited to add my name.]


----------



## Melynny (Feb 7, 2006)

Ok, so I made it up???   Would you like me to edit my response?  

I am also a Silverleaf owner and yes, I was very surprised that management and the parents would allow that to occur.  When I say Teenage, I meant between the ages of 12 and 18.  This was my perception of what was going on, Maybe I am wrong, but I feel that my statement was TRUE as I percieved it..   This resort was a campground before Silverleaf purchased it.  There are several members of the previous campground membership who still only have camping rights (and not bonus time).  This is true with Silverleaf's TimberCreek Resort also.  

I was not being critical at all, I was just stating what I saw. As member of TUG, I felt that it was ok to add my opinion.. I guess not.


----------



## Leturno (Feb 13, 2006)

Melynny,

Of course it is ok for you to have an opinion. I was responding trying to point out that if that were going on it wouldn't be because they allowed tent camping and that sort of non-parental behavior would be criminal and I can't imagine it being allowed. If you saw that going on I hope you pointed it out to security so they could have kept an eye on the situation. 

If my response was too much I appologize but for the life of me I can't see what a tent camper could do that would get all tent campers banned from a campground? The behavior you described above would be a problem with the parents and not with the tent.

I see I upset you and that was not what I intended to do and I am very sorry you were hurt.

Scott


----------



## Jimster (Feb 18, 2006)

*camping*

I think the  reason for the tent camping in the first place at this resort (I'm a former owner) is because Silverleaf bought this place from someone else that used to allow it.  It was probably in the original sales agreement that tent camping would be offered for ____ period of time.  In any case, the concept was doomed once Silverleaf developed the property fully.


----------



## Leturno (Feb 18, 2006)

Jimster said:
			
		

> I think the  reason for the tent camping in the first place at this resort (I'm a former owner) is because Silverleaf bought this place from someone else that used to allow it.  It was probably in the original sales agreement that tent camping would be offered for ____ period of time.  In any case, the concept was doomed once Silverleaf developed the property fully.



Silverleaf did buy the property from Thousand Trails, their lease as part of the purchase agreement (as I have been told) will expire in 2007. At that point there will be a section of the campground that they let the Thousand Trails owners use that will not be needed. This is about 1/4th of the entire campground and is in the lowest part of the resort below the earthen dam that forms the fishing pond. And I have only seen very large trailers in their section.

Camping in the long run may be doomed but the campground is still huge at Fox River and they are not developing that end of the resort. The current developement is moving south at the other end of the property. They have roads cut into the hillsides continueing farther south and west, the campground is in the north part of the resort. It looks like the campground will be around for a long time and it is a great amenity.

Scott


----------

